# help : i need to collect the silver layer from X-ray Dry view film



## georgenader (Aug 27, 2019)

hollow all ,
after i cut film to small pieces 1 inch & put in NaOH the silver layer is separate from PET
but i can't collect all this layer after a wash it many time still same layer stick

how can i remove this layer

i use Strainer


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 27, 2019)

Cutting to pieces is a mistake. Best to hang the films like laundry on a revolving rope (requires mechanism) whose center is dipped below liquid level in caustic soda 10%.


----------



## georgenader (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks
But all topics here talk to cut film 
Do you have a pic for this machine?
Is this procedure can do big quantity?


----------



## rickbb (Aug 27, 2019)

The silver should not be in a "layer", the NaOH should have dissolved the layer that is holding the silver grains. 
The silver grains should have dropped out of the now dissolved layer and fallen to the bottom of the vessel as a black sludge.

Add some house hold bleach, (to make up about 5% by vol.), to your NaOH and see if that helps to dissolve the "layer" releasing the silver grains.

It also works better to heat the NaOH to around 170 to 190 degrees F., just below boiling point.


----------



## georgenader (Aug 28, 2019)

I already heat NaOH to 90°c same silver convert to sluage but same isn't it still a layer


----------



## rickbb (Aug 29, 2019)

By layer I assumed you meant still bound into a film like layer that had peeled off the plastic film.

If by layer, you mean the granular black sludge at the bottom of the vessel then that is your silver.

Syphion off the liquid well until the rinse water is netural PH, then dry and melt the sludge.


----------



## georgenader (Sep 3, 2019)

That's the black layer . It is the black spots
How can I get it from plastic


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2019)

Get some gloves.


----------



## georgenader (Sep 4, 2019)

jimdoc said:


> Get some gloves.



i have gloves but it's not my problem 
my problem is that " if that black spots is sliver how can i collect it "


----------



## lanfear (Sep 4, 2019)

georgenader said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Get some gloves.
> ...




Realy? He did not mean the gloves would help you get silver..
But they will help you stay alive..

time for more coffee


----------



## ION 47 (Sep 5, 2019)

georgenader said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Get some gloves.
> ...



The simplest thing is to burn the film and fuse the ash with soda, and get a silver ingot. But if you need to wash off the silver layer and collect it-then try the flotation method. I think that should help.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 5, 2019)

Sure Ion - the losses are close to 20% doing it that way, or did I get that wrong?


----------



## geedigity (Sep 5, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Sure Ion - the losses are close to 20% doing it that way, or did I get that wrong?


I experienced greater losses (approximately 40%) when incinerating the film with silver on it. Granted, it will probably be recoverable once I process my exhaust filters, build up in the exhaust pipe, etc., but from an accounting perspective, I will never know for sure. Also, the smoke was a bit to much for the afterburner and stunk. The hot 10% NaOH worked very well for me, even with processing the film in a shredded form. I also added some alcohol (can't remember if it was ethyl or isopropyl) as recommend in a thread I read.


----------



## ION 47 (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a lot of experience in processing "wet" film, but I have never dealt with" dry " film. My friend burns such a film in the incinerator and claims that from 1 kg of " dry " film he leaves 4-5 grams of silver with minimal losses. I've never done an analysis of dry film, but I have accumulated about 2 tonn. and I will also have to find out how to recycle it. What is the content of silver in the dry film according to your calculations?


----------



## geedigity (Sep 7, 2019)

I used GSP's numbers to determine my percent yield. 

The link is found here: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/ph...4&t=3735&p=50819hilit=rare+earth+litho#p50819


----------



## georgenader (Sep 8, 2019)

thanks for every one shear his information


----------



## georgenader (Sep 8, 2019)

The simplest thing is to burn the film and fuse the ash with soda, and get a silver ingot. But if you need to wash off the silver layer and collect it-then try the flotation method. I think that should help.
[/quote]

i can't burn it because of my Neighbor& pollution
i try flotation method it help a little , the pic i uploaded before is after wash several time


----------



## georgenader (Sep 8, 2019)

ION 47 said:


> I have a lot of experience in processing "wet" film, but I have never dealt with" dry " film. My friend burns such a film in the incinerator and claims that from 1 kg of " dry " film he leaves 4-5 grams of silver with minimal losses. I've never done an analysis of dry film, but I have accumulated about 2 tonn. and I will also have to find out how to recycle it. What is the content of silver in the dry film according to your calculations?



i thank this type of dry film is the worst 

the silver peel in it is very hard to soluble in NaOH & i think this type make my problem now 

may be incineration is help you but i can't do it


----------



## ION 47 (Sep 12, 2019)

I conducted an experiment: cut the film, filled it with water with NaOH and alcohol, boiled for about 2 hours, eventually partially dissolved the PET base, the appearance of the process corresponds to the photos posted by friends on the forum here before, but the desired result upset me, a lot of energy was spent. I wonder how the manufacturer recommends dry film to extract the silver?. For myself, I concluded: it is more profitable to burn the film (you can get more heat) and melt the ash, but you need to create a furnace so that it does not pollute the air, scrubbers, cyclones and similar devices for cleaning smoke.it is necessary to create a device for heat recovery, silver recovery, smoke purification. If it is economically feasible, if you have a lot of dry film (several tons per year).


----------

